# Adding fruit to CP



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Can I add fruit puree to CP soap?? I'd love to make a peaches and cream bar with peach puree added to an orange swirl but I'm thinking there would be preservative issues??


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We have added cucumbers to the soap, we have a "milkshake" line and a "cream" line, Strawberry milkshake, chocolate milkshake, vanilla milkshake, etc. cucumbers'ncream, haven't added fruit yet for the cream line, just fragrances. But I think you can add strawberries. We got so busy with the basic soap, we haven't had time to experiment. We will be experimenting in Jan for Feb gun show, the bridal show and the spring craft fair. Good question. Oh I love the crayon idea, are you going to try them? Carolyn


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I've not used fruit either.. but I have cucumber. 
Don't try the cucumber as the water or liquid mixed with the lye. It's completely aweful... ask me how I know!! 
I mix my lye/milk solution.. have ready some grated cucumber peel, then stick blend the rest.. and throw it in sometime near trace. works great that way.

I have also used crayons for color.. some work great.. some don't. 
Pink is my favorite.. which I use for swirls. Just be careful.. I did a grape candy soap.. used purple crayon.. and it is so nasty looking when it lathers. UGGHH.
Kids like it though.. purple lather!!!

Let us know if you try the fruit. I'd be interested in knowing how it works.. Strawberry is on the list of soap to make 'next year'.

Rett


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah but it eventually goes brown. I use Pumpkin, cucumber the peels are best, pomegrante juice and lemon juice, some coconut...but even though initially the blueberry soap is beautiful, it isn't for long..

Unless you don't get it incorporated there are no perservatives that will last in the sap of soap. And no amount of perservative put on a piece of banana not incorporated into the soap is going to perserve it.

There are so many cool things to use, strawberry seeds, flowers, etc..don't go getting crazy with stuff that will not saponify. Vicki


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks! I knew *someone* had to have tried it! :biggrin


----------

